# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Что заставляет Вас думать о суициде...

## zoomal

Уважаемые будущие и несостоявшиеся самоубийцы, расскажите ,пожалуйста, что заставило задуматься о суициде, что вы сейчас чувствуете? Как вы считаете, что ждет вас после смерти? И нет ли у вас другово выхода, кроме как умереть?
Если у вас уже были попытки покончить с собой, пожалуйста, объясните, что вы чувствовали, о чем думали, когда полагали, что до смерти остается несолько часов/минут/секунд?

----------


## Unity

Своё отражение в зеркале, – особенно, по утрам…  :Mad: 
Чувствую страх и агрессию, концентрирующуюся внутри, готовую быть направленной на первую ладную цель… 
После смерти, – «разбор полётов» и трёпка от гипотетического Босса Всех Нас. Возможно, вечный ад, – или же попросту мучительная казнь. Ничего доброго, в любом случае.  :Frown: 
Попыток не было, по сути, зато есть регулярное самоповреждение… Страшно было лишь раз, когда сердце дало сбой и жутко болело полвечера («скорую», разумеется, не вызывала, – надеялась наконец умереть «здесь и сейчас»). Было страшно, очень страшно, – прям паника, животный страх. 
Думала о том, увижу ли своё бренное тело со стороны, как поговаривают…  :Smile:

----------


## pysi75

> что заставило задуматься о суициде, что вы сейчас чувствуете?


 Я испытываю какую-то ненужность никому в этой жизни, хочу больше общения. ..личной жизни, но не получается, может выгляжу плохо, может есть отклонения психические не знаю.. Поэтому много работаю, чтобы отвлекаться больше.

----------


## Unity

Была нынче на рок-концерте, впервые в своей жизни. Наслаждалась полвечера удивительной музыкой (наша местная группа, банда с вашей далёкой России, пара коллективов из Чехии). Любовалась наилучшими, наивысшими (с моей ограниченной точки зрения) молодыми людьми своего городка (ну сущие ангелы), настоящей элитой, «аристократией» человечества. Мощный звук, роскошные спецэффекты, грандиозное освещение, дым (сухой лёд), озарённый всеми оттенками радуги, огромный экран позади… Наверное, не хватало лишь пиротехники. 
Понимаю теперь, – именно в бесконечной чреде подобных событий и заключается реальная, классная, полноценная жизнь. Осмысленное бытиё, – а не жалкое, серое, тщетное существование в четырёх стенах на протяжении многих лет. 
Жаль, что я по определению не способна так жить… Осознанно и бесстрашно, никого не стесняясь, полагая себя человеком среди людей, равной среди равных. Ведь, к сожалению, социофобия, – приговор… Необратимая поломка тонкого, хрупкого механизма души.  :Frown:

----------


## Orsana

Я *в данный момент* не думаю о суициде, пока еще есть то, что меня держит на этой Земле.
Но недавно произошло событие, показавшее мне со всей неизбежностью и ужасающей достоверностью, насколько хрупко и ненадежно все, к чему ты привязан, что любишь и ценишь... что все, абсолютно все может оборваться в любой момент, и ни на что нельзя надеяться, ни во что нельзя верить.
И я оставляю для себя возможность суицида, как потайную дверцу, как последний выход, если жизнь не оставит мне ничего другого, если все существование станет непереносимой душевной болью.

----------


## Alies

Наверное моя собственная лень,мне лень что либо делать и ощущение потерянного времени меня угнетает,что нужно было в это время многое сделать,причем делать то что мне абсолютно не нравится.То что я нахожусь в чуждой для меня атмосфере где меня постоянно обсуждают и осуждают вне зависимости от того что ты и как я делаю.Иногда настают моменты просветления.сейчас даже после долгих лет,эти ощущения притупились до такой степени.что просто "срослось" со мной,наверное для меня суицид это скорее как надежда что  выход есть всегда из любого положения если сил не останется на борьбу можно будет отступить туда где тебя уже не тронут,или если будет слишком больно что бы терпеть.

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Не желание быть рабом и частью стада и ненависть к этому миру  - вот оснавные причины.

----------


## Christiana

Я просто ничего уже не чувствую.Внутри одна пустота.Ощущение,что мне нету места в этом мире,что я здесь чужая.
Когда думала,что до смерти остались минуты мне было все равно.Я ничего не чувствовала(ну разве что последствия отравления) и думала лишь о том,чтобы эта жизнь поскорей закончилась.

----------


## Unity

Ненависть к миру, – также немаловажный аспект. Зачем только люди жгут нефть и газ, отравляя и убивая Природу, если подавно можно обеспечить Весь мир геотермальной, солнечной, ветровой, приливной и прочими видами «даровой вечной» энергии??? Зачем людям границы и государства? Птицы не знают границ, условных линий на карте! Зачем людям монетарная экономика, – ведь изначально был бартер – и единство вместо разрознённости. Зачем работа с 9:00 до 16:00? Не лучше ли вольный график?.. Люди безумны и я ненавижу их мировое сообщество!..  :Frown:  Да, я также чужда здесь, – но, может быть, пора уже «чужакам» оккупировать эту планету и всё здесь изменить?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neuda4nik

Меня гложат материальные проблемы-как бы это банально не звучало.Я не страдаю депрессиями,не считаю себя глупым или нереализованным.Я довольно талантлив и среди своих ровестников всегда выделялся.Только вот последние полтора года жизнь начала душить,в прямом смысле слова,отнимая одно за другим.Я смотрю вперед и вижу,что впереди одни потери,хотя терять почти нечего,и я не хочу через всё это проходить,не хочу видеть,как мучается мать,меня это просто убивает.Конечно,она будет мучатся ещё сильнее,если я умру-но я уже этого не увижу,моя религия не включает в себя духов,привидений и прочий мистический бред.Поэтому для меня суицид - это способ оборвать мучения,которые по-другому оборвать не полчуится.Адекватному человеку не помогут психологи и друзья,они не смогут решить проблем,связанных с деньгами,здоровьем и социальным положением,так что шнурок с потолка единственный рациональный выход.

----------


## Jeake

Что,куёвая жизнь,бессмыслица существования,непонимание этого мира-всё в 3х словах,и что нибудь из этого присуще каждому суициднику.

Извините за краткость если вам не интересно читать,я не из тех рядя суицидников романтиков-философов.

----------


## Shamal

В первый раз, выпив таблетки часа 2 до отключки сидел за компом и занимался обыденными вещами..)

----------


## Unity

Наблюдая на протяжении всей своей жизни за самой собой и другими людьми, пришла к весьма неутешительному выводу…  :Frown:  Все мы – всего лишь биологические механизмы, машины, наделённые определённым дизайном (с чем далеко не всем повезло), запрограммированные определённым образом обществом, другими людьми, другими машинами, которых кто-то когда-то также запрограммировал (как «правильно» одеваться [согласно дресс-коду], как «правильно» мыслить [вечно видя где-то некий «позитив»], как жить вообще [по накатанному шаблону: строя карьеру, выплачивая кредит за квартиру, умудряясь при этом выкраивать время на некое хобби и активное жизнерадостное времяпрепровождение]), – и эта цепочка взаимного программирования тянется во мрак веков, словно бы цепь погруженного в мутную воду пристани якоря… 
Складывается впечатление, что существуешь внутри грандиозной холодной системы мёртвых бездушных машин, механистическими и однообразными своими телодвижениями создающими иллюзию, видимость «жизни», – и что сама я – машина; одна из миллиардов подобных органических устройств, слепых, бездумных андроидов… Голова идёт кругом от подобного наблюдения, внутри переворачивается всё, начинает реально тошнить и знобить, – и в сотый, тысячный раз помышляешь: – Как хорошо было бы не проснуться, засыпая сегодня…  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

P.S. Что самое скверное (и смешное, наверное), мой же врач-психиатр лишь смеётся, выслушивая всё это. Депрессивное расстройство, дескать, – сейчас каждый третий ощущает подобное, – но «всё нормально, всё в порядке» – все ведь с этим как-то живут, иногда даже «переболевают» подобным, возвращаясь к первозданной бездумности, безмятежности, жизни «на автопилоте». Мол, всё это всего лишь «временный» жизненный кризис, – пей же лекарства, тормозящие мысль, медитируй, ищи во всём позитив, усматривай возможности в любой перемене, гони прочь от себя мрачные мысли – ведь они, – заблуждение, наваждение – мир, дескать, в действительности не таков, каким зрим мы его чрез призму («тёмные стёкла») меланхолии и тоски…  :Big Grin:  Но каков же тогда наш действительный мир?! Мрачный, холодный, ужасный, не сулящий ничего доброго и в грядущем…  :Frown: 
Никаких сил более всё это продолжать, все эти чёртовы игры разума… Какой смысл протягивать, скрепя сердце, ещё один день, – и ещё, день за днём? Не смерть ли всех нас поджидает в конечном итоге, – и раз так, чего ради тянуть, оттягивая неизбежное? Ради редких проблесков чего-либо прекрасного среди темноты??? Стоит ли оно того?.. Я «сломалась» внутри...  :Frown:

----------


## poterynnaya

просто я не вижу смысла жить..не хочу жить...я как зомби, че-то делаю ,а что ,зачим ,почему...и рыдать устала. Все говорят, возьми себя в руки, итд..итп...Жаль своими руками себя не придушить...А что я думала после неудачных попыток? что в следующий раз получится...Только вот таблетки или резать вены - способы не удачные, под машину тоже...больше шансев остаться инвалидом... :Cool:

----------


## Dalia

> Если у вас уже были попытки покончить с собой, пожалуйста, объясните, что вы чувствовали, о чем думали, когда полагали, что до смерти остается несолько часов/минут/секунд?


 4 года назад хотела спрыгнуть с моста. Я стояла там 16 часов. Любовалась рассветом, потом, совершенно не о чем не думая, глядела на Волгу, следила за волнами, смотрела как заходит солнце... Странно, но я тогда совершенно ни о чем не думала. Было только очень больно и тяжело... Я даже написала записку, положила в рюкзак. Думала, оставлю рюкзак здесь, у ограждения, чтобы родители нашли и не винили себя. В полночь, когда я поняла, что откладывать дальше некуда, на меня накатила истерика. Я рыдала сама не зная о чем и почему. Раз 10 я порывалась перелезть через ограждение, но меня остановила сучка-надежда.. Я надеялась что все изменится, все будет хорошо... В конце концов я не смогла. Я дала себе второй шанс. По мосту я бежала как сумасшедшая, стараясь побыстрей забыть обо всем этом... Позвонила отцу и, рыдая в трубку, попросила забрать меня домой. Отец тогда очень помог.. Он меня понял... слова нам не понадобились... 
Прошло 4 года и я жалею, что не спрыгнула тогда. Я ведь еще боялась, что если ничего не получится, я стану инвалидом. Но теперь я знаю, что с нашего моста много народу попрыгало и все удачно - 30 м это вам не шутки)) Если легче не станет (что врятли), то скорее всего в следующем месяце все закончится.

----------


## Кайлушка

Я к примеру болен неизлечимой болезнью, и когда я понимаю, что когда-нибудь я останусь один и мне придется самому обеспечивать всю свою жизнедеятельность, я понимаю, что просто не справлюсь. Именно эта мысль чаще всего наводит на суицид.

----------


## Mila

> Я к примеру болен неизлечимой болезнью, и когда я понимаю, что когда-нибудь я останусь один и мне придется самому обеспечивать всю свою жизнедеятельность, я понимаю, что просто не справлюсь. Именно эта мысль чаще всего наводит на суицид.


 Знаешь, быть может Высшие Силы разрулят эту твою проблему и ты не будешь один.Почему-то я в это очень верю и желаю тебе УДАЧИ!
А сама я не то,чтобы хочу умереть ,просто жить не хочу.(это разные вещи)
Я не хочу жить так , как живу сейчас -  в полном одиночестве. Но изменить пока ничего не могу. это сильнее меня - моя "социофобия".

----------


## Кайлушка

2 Mila: спасибо за поддржку  :Smile:

----------


## Ирэна

суицид....давно думаю об этом.думала как это сделать....выйти в окно,съесть кучу таблеток,вскрыть вены.не знаю....надоело все.устала от этой жизни.от этих проблем.вроде иногда думаешь блин жизнь офигенная штука,через 30 минут уже мнение другое.что после смерти станет легче проблем не будет больше.что может тот кому ты не был важен поймет что время потеряно зря,и если был бы шанс все вернуть и справить.море мыслей...не знаю...
но боюсь боли очень...боюсь сделать что то не так что не умру,а буду потом мучаться и умолять о смерти...боюсь...боюсь боли...но хочу смерти...как нибудь красиво и без болезнено....

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Отобралась естественным отбором изначально-лучше бы вообще на свет не появлялась..а не питалась иллюзиями 20лет-чтобы после встречи с человеком не было так больно.думаю моральная боль сильнее физической.физическая боль ничто.

----------


## Unity

С точки зрения евгеники, – я тщетное, бесполезное, беспородное существо, не способное стать родителем достойным потомкам… Это самое скверное самосознание, как по мне, к которому только может прийти человек в своей жизни, – и раз так, возникает вопрос о скорейше возможной своей утилизации. Я лишний социальный элемент, я эволюционный отсев, я бракованная особь. Классическая «ошибка Природы». Социуму стоит избавляться от генетического груза, я это понимаю. Намереваясь уйти, хотелось бы сотый, тысячный раз напомнить всем тем, кто планирует Здесь ещё задержаться: Стоит Думать, Прежде Чем Производить Кого-либо На Свет!!! Ребёнок может оказаться Лишним, – а это очередная изломанная судьба и долгое бессмысленное страдание. Такого быть «не должно»…  :Frown:

----------


## огрызок тепла

Хомосапиенс, давай тебе руку отрежем без наркоза. или ногу. а потом спросим, какая боль сильнее, физическая или моральная, от утраты одной из частей тела?  тебе просто больно наверное никогда не было. болевой порог у всех разный, и что для кого-то  конец света, кому-то просто мелочи жизни. физическая боль  всегда ведет к душевным страданиям. а вот моральная боль к физической вряд ли. ну только если  человек головой об стенку биться начнет и прочими членовредительствами заниматься. а по поводу, чтоб руку или ногу  себе отрезать ты подумай. подумай. хотя лучше голову сразу.
Unity, да, ты лишний социальный элемент, эволюционный отсев,бракованная особь. ты это хочешь услышать?а в глубине души тебе же все равно кажется, что это наоборот  вокруг ничтожества какие-то, а ты очень даже ничего?

----------


## Dalia

*огрызок тепла*, как вы метко всем мозги вправляете)) Ну зачем же вы так грубо? Если знаете истинные мотивы человеческой души, то лучше сказать то, что человек хочет услышать. Обидно же правду слышать, а так у вас есть шанс максимально помочь человеку, поддержать.

----------


## Dalia

> С точки зрения евгеники, – я тщетное, бесполезное, беспородное существо, не способное стать родителем достойным потомкам… Это самое скверное самосознание, как по мне, к которому только может прийти человек в своей жизни, – и раз так, возникает вопрос о скорейше возможной своей утилизации. Я лишний социальный элемент, я эволюционный отсев, я бракованная особь. Классическая «ошибка Природы». Социуму стоит избавляться от генетического груза, я это понимаю. Намереваясь уйти, хотелось бы сотый, тысячный раз напомнить всем тем, кто планирует Здесь ещё задержаться: Стоит Думать, Прежде Чем Производить Кого-либо На Свет!!! Ребёнок может оказаться Лишним, – а это очередная изломанная судьба и долгое бессмысленное страдание. Такого быть «не должно»…


 Ну не вы одна такая)) Я думаю здесь все о себе думают в таком ключе. И я не исключение)) Но на самом деле мы все очень хорошие и добрые)) Просто нам сейчас плохо, а потом может быть и лучше будет)) А вы на самом деле очень умная и интересная девушка, очень интересно читать ваши сообщения))

----------


## наивная дурочка

Правду хоть и обидно слышать, но чертовски полезно.Это я по себе сужу..поначалу,да,-неприятно...а потом думаешь: блин,а ведь это именно так!Человек склонен к фантазиям,к тому,что бы свои истинные мысли прикрывать чем то другим и называть их иначе,а такие как огрызок тепла лишают собственных иллюзий))СПАСИБО за это!!Не каждый сможет вот так сказать правду в глаза

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Огрызок тепла,если вы мне её отрубите-с удовольствием.Мне боль не страшна.А насчет отрезать себе(т.е.вам)голову-я вас не заставляю.смешно.я поржала с какой вы страстью писали)

----------


## огрызок тепла

ржут кони.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да хоть мерины.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, да, ты лишний социальный элемент, эволюционный отсев,бракованная особь. ты это хочешь услышать?а в глубине души тебе же все равно кажется, что это наоборот  вокруг ничтожества какие-то, а ты очень даже ничего?


 Не-а… Даже в глубине «души», в самых что ни на есть интимных внутренних территориях разума я Не «очень даже ничего себе», – и понимаю это и от этого осознания мучительно больно. У меня нет образования, социализация моя в должное время не произошла, внешность моя, мягко говоря, такова, что малые дети при виде меня впадают в истерику  :Smile:  , – прибавьте ко всему этому отвратительнейший характер, выражаемый в иррациональном стремлении всегда и на всё иметь свой votum separatum (особое мнение [лат.]), всегда оспаривать мысли других, если только они кажутся мне некорректными, всегда «автоматически» ввязываться в перепалки, привычно выступая «адвокатом дьявола» в практически любой конфронтации… Я никогда не понимала слов «двое дерутся, – третий не лезь»… А это ведь всё не приветствуется в коллективах, не так ли?  Что было бы с миром, если бы каждая подчинённая вдруг начинала спорить со своим Боссом?.. Я патологически не воспринимаю любые социальные иерархические системы, условности, – и посему, по всей вероятности, мне так никогда и не удастся «инсталлировать» себя в социум, основанный на подчинении/доминировании… И кто я после этого?.. А Вы говорите «очень даже ничего себе»… Ничто совершенно, скорее так… Вот в чём беда.




> *огрызок тепла*, как вы метко всем мозги вправляете)) Ну зачем же вы так грубо? Если знаете истинные мотивы человеческой души, то лучше сказать то, что человек хочет услышать. Обидно же правду слышать, а так у вас есть шанс максимально помочь человеку, поддержать.


 Не-е-ет, милая участница форума, – Правду слышать экстатично всегда – даже если она уличает Вас во всех вселенских грехах и демонстрирует Вас в максимально-возможном неприглядном свете.  Правда, – свет сама по себе! Правда, – самое прекрасное, что лишь существует в Природе, по-моему, – и, слава Вселенной, в Интернете всё ещё её порой говорят!!! 
Ложь же, которую, с точки зрения некоторых из нас, «приятно услышать», – совершенно неконструктивна, фактически, только вредна. Может быть, достаточно уже лжи в наших жизнях? Кому от неё хорошо? Лучше всегда говорить правду, – пускай даже за это затем и заклюют самым отвратительным, болезненным образом – Зато, наконец, будут «вскрыты нарывы», которые ранее все предпочитали «не замечать»




> 1. какая то мелочь испортит настроение, какое то препятствие перегородит путь, и я уже хочу сдохнуть, автоматически. не хочу бороться, не хочу превозмогать, не хочу конкурировать.
> 2. стандартное для всех "мир говно, жизнь говно, люди говно, остановите планету я сойду". не постоянно, иногда отпускает.
> 
> если 1 и 2 совпадают по времени, я превращаюсь в суицидника)
> 
> ничего не считаю, если что то будет, лучше появиться там без каких то вер и убеждений и воспринять происходящее как оно есть


 «…Мы с тобой одной крови, ты и я» © Р. Киплинг.  :Smile: 




> Ну не вы одна такая)) Я думаю здесь все о себе думают в таком ключе. И я не исключение)) Но на самом деле мы все очень хорошие и добрые)) Просто нам сейчас плохо, а потом может быть и лучше будет)) А вы на самом деле очень умная и интересная девушка, очень интересно читать ваши сообщения))


 Вы Действительно так считаете?.. Все мы Здесь, – истые ангелы, «зачем-то за что-то» сброшенные с небес?

----------


## Dalia

> Не-а… Даже в глубине «души», в самых что ни на есть интимных внутренних территориях разума я Не «очень даже ничего себе», – и понимаю это и от этого осознания мучительно больно. У меня нет образования, социализация моя в должное время не произошла, внешность моя, мягко говоря, такова, что малые дети при виде меня впадают в истерику  , – прибавьте ко всему этому отвратительнейший характер, выражаемый в иррациональном стремлении всегда и на всё иметь свой votum separatum (особое мнение [лат.]), всегда оспаривать мысли других, если только они кажутся мне некорректными, всегда «автоматически» ввязываться в перепалки, привычно выступая «адвокатом дьявола» в практически любой конфронтации… Я никогда не понимала слов «двое дерутся, – третий не лезь»… А это ведь всё не приветствуется в коллективах, не так ли? Что было бы с миром, если бы каждая подчинённая вдруг начинала спорить со своим Боссом?.. Я патологически не воспринимаю любые социальные иерархические системы, условности, – и посему, по всей вероятности, мне так никогда и не удастся «инсталлировать» себя в социум, основанный на подчинении/доминировании… И кто я после этого?.. А Вы говорите «очень даже ничего себе»… Ничто совершенно, скорее так… Вот в чём беда.


 На разные системы разный инсталлер. Может система нормальная, а вы просто не тот инсталлер ставите?




> Не-е-ет, милая участница форума, – Правду слышать экстатично всегда – даже если она уличает Вас во всех вселенских грехах и демонстрирует Вас в максимально-возможном неприглядном свете. Правда, – свет сама по себе!  Правда, – самое прекрасное, что лишь существует в Природе, по-моему, – и, слава Вселенной, в Интернете всё ещё её порой говорят!!! 
> Ложь же, которую, с точки зрения некоторых из нас, «приятно услышать», – совершенно неконструктивна, фактически, только вредна. Может быть, достаточно уже лжи в наших жизнях? Кому от неё хорошо? Лучше всегда говорить правду, – пускай даже за это затем и заклюют самым отвратительным, болезненным образом – Зато, наконец, будут «вскрыты нарывы», которые ранее все предпочитали «не замечать»…


 Только вот проблема: а какая она правда? Стакан наполовину полон или наполовину пуст? У каждого правда своя, а ложь... она одна.




> Вы Действительно так считаете?.. Все мы Здесь, – истые ангелы, «зачем-то за что-то» сброшенные с небес?


 Да, я действительно так считаю)) Но я думаю, что мы не ангелы и ниоткуда не падали.

----------


## Unity

В тему:
1. Недовольство и ненависть ко многому из того, что вижу вокруг.  :Big Grin: 
2. Осознание невозможности сколь-нибудь значимых перемен в обозримом грядущем.  :Frown: 
3. Отсутствие понимания: если «жизнь» столь мрачна и в грядущем в течение многих лет ничего в мире не сдвинется с мёртвой точки, – зачем её продолжать? 
Все мы, наверное, задумывались о подобном, – однако «здравые люди» коим-то образом умудряются пренебрегать помыслами в подобном мрачном ключе, тогда как сама я размышляю об этом практически всё время… Во сне все мы, – иль наяву, в первом круге преисподней? Жизнь, – иллюзия или явь?.. Игра, – или каторга?..

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Да, я думаю эти три пункта испытывают большинство суицидников. 
Что заставляет меня думать о смерти? Не люблю себя, свое поведение, не вижу перемен в будущем, так как в течение 5 лет нет этих перемен, часто испытываю ненависть к некоторому сорту людей, не привязывает ни одна деятельность(кроме музыки), быстро все надоедает. Ну и главное я каждый день задумываюсь мысленно о плане своей жизни, что ждет меня даже в идеальной ситуации и понимаю, что многие кажущиеся моменты по поводу высокой финансовой состовляющей, взаимной любви, семьи - ВСЕ РАВНО не заставляют меня жить. Ведь мне это тоже надоест, ведь даже в таком виде, что-то удовлетворять не будет.

Но самое интересное для меня - это фраза почти от каждого знакомого и большинства друзей:"Выкинь это из головы, да все наладиться!" Они все издеваются? Или они и правда считают, что все наладиться? Это такой тип людей которые действительно вкалывают, создают семьи и считают, что все хорошо?

----------


## Dr.Lector

Когда мне хотелось покончить с жизнью илиумеретьу меня были мысли о том, вот спрыгну я щас, а никто даже не обратит внимания всем будет неважно что со мной стало и даже будут рады что я сделал(а) суицид, но это были лишь мои глупые мысли,настолько глупые что сейчас мне даже стыдно за себя. не понимаю зачем мне умирать, чтобы потом другие люди, может даже которым я немаловажен страдали? зачем я буду скидываться и проигрывать глупо и бездумно...больше мне не хочется повторять таких мысленных ошибок...

----------


## Unity

> Только вот проблема: а какая она правда? Стакан наполовину полон или наполовину пуст? У каждого правда своя, а ложь... она одна.


 Какова она, эта «правда», что такое она по сути своей? Давайте попытаемся выяснить, –  вместе, ok?
Для начала «расстроим» & «глубоко оскорбим» оптимистов & пессимистов: Стакан не «полу-полон» и не «полупуст», – количество жидкости в нём составляет &#189; от общей вместимости, – и раскрой представители обеих лагерей глаза, замри они на мгновение, прислушайся они к своему сердцу (Интуиции, а не т.н. «уму») – они также, бесспорно, смогли бы это увидеть, понять без слов, – и исконный «петушиный» спор мог бы быть, наконец, прекращён навсегда…  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Все мы остро нуждаемся в мире, гармонии & взаимопонимании, – все мы слишком долго жили во тьме иллюзий и заблуждений, навязанных нам нашими несчастными предками (коим мы, будучи детьми, доверяли, но которые нас обманули) – столь долго, что многие из нас стали ныне практически слепы…
Истина в мире всего лишь Одна, но Она столь объёмна, массивна, что человек, индивидуум, сколь бы прозорливым, разумным & наблюдательным он ни был, способен воспринимать лишь некую энную частичку Её, – причём Уникальную, отличную от того, что воспримут прочие люди с иных точек зрения. Вследствие этой фундаментальной особенности мировосприятия несхожие разумы различных людей интерпретируют Единую Истину во Множестве вариаций, в бесчисленном количестве взаимоисключающих эгоистических «правд». Любопытно при этом, что Все ораторы, отстаивающие различные противоречивые точки зрения – «субъективно правы», – и Объективно Неправы – ибо никто из них не в состоянии воспринять Истину полностью, виденье каждого Ограничено, фрагментарно, изначально несовершенно, неполно, – это стоит признать, это стоит преподавать в 1-м классе, дабы все сущие люди с самого детства умели «сглаживать потенциально-острые углы» Посредством Консенсуса, а Не перепалок & рукоприкладства, как это, к сожалению, очень часто случается ныне. В споре (а ещё лучше, – в тихой, мирной, «куртуазной» дискуссии  :Big Grin: ) раскрывается Истина, Единая Истина, бесспорная для всех, – то же, что кажется всем нам «правдой», у каждого таки действительно своё – но это не «правда», – это всего лишь осколок Истины, не многого стоящий, тщетный сам по себе… 
Мы, «люди», по всей вероятности, в действительности всего лишь Машины, – ведь ведём себя как неразумные Механизмы, следующие жесткой программе «мнить свою малую “правду” величественной “Истиной”» – независимо от обстоятельств, не взирая ни на что! Вы только задумайтесь, Мисс, – подавляющее большинство всех тех наших бед & конфликтов проистекает из Ксенофобии, Нетерпимости на Семантической Почве, – дескать, «единственно верна моя точка зрения – воззрения же оппонента, по всей вероятности, априори ошибочны, ибо он использовал для описания, интерпретации своего виденья ситуации иной набор Лингвистических Форм»!.. Что за вздор, Вы только вдумайтесь в это, – конфликты проистекают из элементарного интеллектуального Неприятия чуждых точек зрения! Бессознательного, «автоматического» Неприятия, – на которое мы буквально «запрограммированы» порочным и ложным своим воспитанием, с самого детства прививающим нам априори Неверные, Неудобные и Неконструктивные поведенческие модели… 
Мы ведём себя как последние… звери… даже, хуже того, – как Машины, поведение коих обусловлено некой жесткой, совершенно негибкой, неадаптативной Программой; программой считать себя «всегда правыми», а своих визави – всегда и везде подозревать в недалёкости, заблуждениях либо злом умысле… Мы ведём себя словно Роботы , Зря ссорясь друг с другом, вместо того, дабы Всем Всех Любить в духе хиппи… 
P.S. Да, Машины ограничены, – они не в состоянии стать Выше программ, ними управляющих – они не в состоянии их пересмотреть, оптимизировать, как-либо изменить, – Но ведь мы же мним себя «людьми» – почему же тогда ведём себя словно Механизмы, зацикленные на программах, установленных в нас обществом, предками, сильными мира сего, будучи не в состоянии в них усомниться, оспорить их при необходимости, исправить, видя явные баги & промахи? Зачем тщетно враждуем, будучи ведомыми заведомо ложной программой «лишь один человек способен знать “настоящую” истину, – и человек этот – я»???  Никто из нас Не знает всей Истины, – в особенности, один «человек» – посему все мы Всегда спорим Зря, отстаивая наивное право признать свои «фрагменты воспринятой Истины» «Всей Истиной Мира»… Каждый видит Её, безусловно, – но Не полностью, Не целиком!.. Мы есть мы, мы видим Различное, – но Оно, по сути, Одно! Истина Не «Многолика», – это всего лишь заблуждение, порождённое ограниченностью наших сенсорных & аналитических систем…




> Что заставляет меня думать о смерти? Не люблю себя, свое поведение, не вижу перемен в будущем, так как в течение 5 лет нет этих перемен, часто испытываю ненависть к некоторому сорту людей, не привязывает ни одна деятельность(кроме музыки), быстро все надоедает. Ну и главное я каждый день задумываюсь мысленно о плане своей жизни, что ждет меня даже в идеальной ситуации и понимаю, что многие кажущиеся моменты по поводу высокой финансовой состовляющей, взаимной любви, семьи - ВСЕ РАВНО не заставляют меня жить. Ведь мне это тоже надоест, ведь даже в таком виде, что-то удовлетворять не будет.


 Не стоит, наверное, загадывать наперёд, – в особенности, в отношении Любви. Пока это, – всего лишь теория – однако Практика может на деле оказаться многократно приятнее грёз. Никогда не знаешь, что будет Завтра...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## M'aik Liar

Я всегда смотрела на мир глазами другого человека, который не понимает, как здесь оказался. Все кажется чужим, до омерзения ненавистным, нелогичным. Так ощущает себя ребенок, которого оставили в гостях родители, чтобы уйти развлекаться. Ребенок плачет, зовет маму, хочет домой, но вернутся назад не может, и на ближайшие несколько часов вынужден оставаться в чужой квартире, с незнакомой тетей. Не очень приятное ощущение, скажу я вам.
Никаких депрессий и самокопаний, я просто хочу домой.

----------


## microbe

Меня заставляет думать о суициде нереализованность в жизни, то есть я не вижу своего будущего. Сначала я не охотно хотел учится в школе далее в училище, после работал грузчиком, подсобником бетонщиком и плотником, деньги на стройке не плохие но подсобником "Бери больше, кидай дальше" туговато работать. Я автослесарь ну ничего не умею по-сути даже на шиномонтажку не хочу, тобишь смекалка вообще отсутствует,  мой отец одной отвёрткой может разбортировать колесо, а я тупак могу только в теориях.

----------


## Викторыч

> мой отец одной отвёрткой может разбортировать колесо, а я тупак могу только в теориях.


  Это что, причина свести счёты с жизнью?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Одиночество.

Что  ожидает?

Долгожданный  покой.

Когда  я  наконец-то  смогу  навечно  свернуться  в позе  эмбриона.

----------


## Rum

Я стала думать о смерти ещё в детстве...
Просто так, без причины.
Наверное, я тру суицидник :Big Grin: 
Самоубийцами не становятся, самоубийцами рождаются :Big Grin: D

----------


## effigy

C детства и без причины? Прям предрасположенность?

----------


## Святой отец

Обнаружена связь суицидального поведения с токсоплазмозом

Ученые подтвердили связь попыток самоубийства с токсоплазмозом. Были проанализированы медицинские данные 54 пациентов, совершивших попытки суицида. Исследователи также оценили склонность пациентов к сиуциду с помощью специальной шкалы. Аналогичные данные были получены для 30 здоровых добровольцев.

Результаты исследования показали, что зараженные токсоплазмозом пытались совершить самоубийство в среднем в семь раз чаще, чем участники контрольной группы. Была также выявлена связь тяжести протекания токсоплазмоза с количеством набранных баллов по шкале оценки склонности к суицидальному поведению.

Возможно, что обусловленный наличием инфекции воспалительный процесс изменяет биохимические процессы в головном мозге, что вызывает симптомы депрессии и иногда приводит к суицидальным мыслям (The Journal of Clinical Psychiatry, 2012).

----------


## lisenok

> Я стала думать о смерти ещё в детстве...
> Просто так, без причины.
> Наверное, я тру суицидник
> Самоубийцами не становятся, самоубийцами рождаютсяD


 Да-м это жестоко!

----------


## SagePtr

Самоубийцами не рождаются, самоубийцами умирают  :Big Grin:

----------


## lisenok

> Самоубийцами не рождаются, самоубийцами умирают


 В какой-то степени согласна, но самоубийцами все-таки становятся, т.к. если не удалось умереть при попытке самоубийства, то оставшийся в живых человек становится самоубийцей.
   Так что ими и умирают и становятся.

----------


## лёля48

> В какой-то степени согласна, но самоубийцами все-таки становятся, т.к. если не удалось умереть при попытке самоубийства, то оставшийся в живых человек становится самоубийцей.
>    Так что ими и умирают и становятся.


 я согласна, хотя это очень странно. иногда человек хочет умереть, а во время попытки самоубийства просыпается желание жить. 
сначала я хотела умереть было много попыток, но когда  я чуть не умерла мне жутко захотелось жить... Поэтому я не могу сказать четко рождаются, становятся или умирают самоубийцами!!! но скорее всего самоубийцами умирают. зачем жить если я суицидник. пойти что ли ещё раз повеситься))) а то скучно

----------


## Pechalka

Моральная неудовлетворенность своей жизнью.Основная причина возникновения этих мыслей,когда обстоятельства сильнее и невозможно ничего уже изменить.

----------


## Elysium

> Что заставляет Вас думать о суициде...


 так то вообще на все пох! собственными усилиями призвал пох*изм и безразличие во внутренний мир. теребит и заставляет жить лишь одна принципиальная мысль: какова хера выволокли из небытия, выходили и вытащили из матки без моего на то разрешения? (сам ржу xD) а еще потом требуете, навязываете и удивляетесь, что не все у вас в порядке...

если и полезу в петлю, то по аналогии с рождением, - без разрешения, спроса и предупреждения - эдакий жест самостоятельности, которой люди так ждут друг от друга. при этом обязательно, прикола ради, напишу на теле: "ок, поносИл, а теперь пихаю эту одежду из мяса обратно, в п**ду, только с косой"

PS когда реальность допустит настройку "общение с будущим ребенком" (душа\разум), чтобы я мог спросить его разрешения и предупредить о всей испытываемой при жизни боли в т.ч похорон родителей\друзей\себя, тогда и настанет мир во всем мире. а пока - вазектомия.

----------


## Pechalka

> так то вообще на все пох! собственными усилиями призвал пох*изм и безразличие во внутренний мир.


 Мне почти тоже на всё пох,то есть не совсем на все,а то,что изменить не в состоянии,в силу обстоятельств.Годами призывала пох*изм и добилась таки! Теперь я даже редко плачу,не могу позволить,чтобы кто-то видел меня в слезах.Это признак слабости...а я должна быть железной!

----------


## SuicideSeas0n

Я ещё не решил какая главная причина, но на данный момент у меня есть причина почему я хочу вскрыть вены, это армия.

----------


## Pechalka

У меня весь суицидное настроение( задолбалась((

----------


## когда уже

Что заставляет думать? Состояние здоровья. Было бы оно нормальным - проблемы бы отпали.

----------


## Люкалан

В одночасье я потеряла все, что было мне дорого: семью, дом, веру, любовь... Я, как старая вдова, похоронившая мужа, пришла с кладбища... в пустой дом... доживать... впереди  - пустота, ничего нет, дети давно разъехались, никому не нужна, ничего не интересует... внутри - только боль от потерь... уйти, чтобы избавиться от этой боли...

----------


## _lamer

> В одночасье я потеряла все, что было мне дорого: семью, дом, веру, любовь... Я, как старая вдова, похоронившая мужа, пришла с кладбища... в пустой дом... доживать... впереди  - пустота, ничего нет, дети давно разъехались, никому не нужна, ничего не интересует... внутри - только боль от потерь... уйти, чтобы избавиться от этой боли...


   Так боль или пустота? Боль - путь к двери. Однажды я набрёл на такую дверь - снаружи прямо сквозь неё сверкал свет, к которому я не привык. Я хотел остаться в своём подвале, но меня вытолкнуло на поверхность. И всё бы было хорошо, если бы не моя лихая дурость - я снова полез на рожон с шашкой наголо (в буквальном смысле) и потерял то, к чему и не стремился. 
  Я был как-то ночью на кладбище - было полнолуние. Страшно, но ничего не происходило. Мой друг любил шастать по таким местам ночью и кем стал..белым гнилым котом..или белой мышью..не вижу разницы. Он стал похож на персонажа короткометражного фильма "Кот с человеческими руками". Надеюсь, его загрызут собаки.

----------


## Люкалан

> Так боль или пустота? Боль - путь к двери. Однажды я набрёл на такую дверь


 Сейчас - боль, впереди - пустота, которую уже ничем не заполнить, вопрос - что лучше, что хуже? Боль - хоть какое-то чувство...
Что вытолкнуло тебя? Жаль ли терять то, что не нужно?

----------


## _lamer

Я не говорил, что не нужно. Просто узник маньяка постепенно влюбляется в него, уже потому, что больше никого не видит. Ненависть - неестественное чувство, долго с ним не проживёшь, нужна постоянная подпитка. А что вытолкнуло - я сам не знаю. Могу строить версии. Я общался с одним психом, я писал о нём в фильмах о суициде. Мне было всё херовее. Сначала мне казалось, что из космоса на меня летит мифический шар ненависти, который должен был уничтожить меня. Стоя у окна, я ясно ощущал гравитацию и приближение гигантской сферы. Потом началось медленное эмоциональное разложение. Я пытался через физическую боль задержаться в реальности, проливал на кожу кипяток, вырывал волосы, но потом и это перестало работать. Я очень хорошо помню как съездил в стоматологию - люди были ирреальные, как ненастоящие..всё расплывалось..стены..здания..небо. Шёл как зомби..в таком состоянии к человеку никто близко не подходит, хотя неплохо было бы..если бы кто избил. 
  Ну а потом началась неделя разрушения. По внутренним ощущениям я как-будто наблюдал разрушение замка величиной со вселенную, а откуда-то снаружи несуществующего мира светил свет неизвестной реальности. Меня ломало неделю, просто пополам каждую ночь, днём я спал. Люди перестали вызывать отвращение, всё опять стало реальным, посвежевшим, хотя и непривычным. Помню как сверкал снег. А потом я наклонился и упёрся рогом..опять пошёл на фронт..как в шутке - в 41м было тяжело..потом надел 43й - стало нормально. Я подался на восток, изучать дзен, это плохо кончилось, но это отдельная история. Сейчас я не жалею, потому что всё же избавился от вещей, которые меня добивали. Я бывший тру-фоб и для меня очень даже приятная вещь, что можно идти куда угодно, хоть в бар, хоть ночью в киоск и не думать о том, что там шляются урки или бухари.

----------


## Justitiam

Наркоман жеж...

----------


## _lamer

> Наркоман жеж...


   Не уверен, что Люкалан наркоман, я бы просёк.

----------


## Justitiam

Стрелки не переводи.

----------


## Иванна Иванова

> Своё отражение в зеркале, – особенно, по утрам… 
> Чувствую страх и агрессию, концентрирующуюся внутри, готовую быть направленной на первую ладную цель… 
> После смерти, – «разбор полётов» и трёпка от гипотетического Босса Всех Нас. Возможно, вечный ад, – или же попросту мучительная казнь. Ничего доброго, в любом случае. 
> Попыток не было, по сути, зато есть регулярное самоповреждение… Страшно было лишь раз, когда сердце дало сбой и жутко болело полвечера («скорую», разумеется, не вызывала, – надеялась наконец умереть «здесь и сейчас»). Было страшно, очень страшно, – прям паника, животный страх. 
> Думала о том, увижу ли своё бренное тело со стороны, как поговаривают…


 Трепка от гипотетического "БОССА" ? Неужели этому "гипотетическому" великому и ужасному  настолько есть до нас дело, что нас ,ничтожных,еще там возьмутся мучительно и жестоко наказывать? Вселенная бесконечна ...иногда мне кажется.ей нет до нас никакого дела.. А когда страшно..это инстинкт самосохранения срабатывает...

----------


## Ленивый Дух

Проанализировав свою жизнь на предмет радости понял, что в ней мало хорошего и теперь мечтаю как бы побыстрее сдохнуть. Чувствую постоянное напряжение, разве что только во сне все замечательно и ты расслаблен. Думаю, что после смерти попаду в информационное поле. На другой выход нет силы воли и слишком много лени. Попыток увы не было.

----------


## Заблудшая

Наверное, это все-таки депрессия...Она странная - нет черных мыслей, истерик, слез - просто будто дыра внутри, заснуть не получается, а если и выходит - просыпаться противно, что такое аппетит вообще давным-давно забыла, ничего не радует, тоскливо и уныло. И прекрасно понимаю, что это все однообразие, что нужно что-то менять, но...не нужно ничего, и сама себе не нужна. Интересно стало в последнее время, попробовать, как это - умирать, главное не проснуться бы потом.

----------


## zanaves

Неудовлетворенность своей жизнью, нервозность, пессимизм, чувство обреченности. 
Разделяю мнение, что после смерти Я умирает и происходит разложение тела. Просто же нечему уже будет поддерживать его работу в мозге. Выход пока что в том, чтобы пропускать через себя такие заменители жизни, как книги, фильмы, музыка, манга. Похоже это осталось с детства, а привязки хорошей ко взрослым манерам жить не случилось. 
В день, когда надеялся умереть, это чувство окрыляло. Надежда на то, что больше не придется мучиться заботами о том, как что-то подготовить по учебе, отсидеть на занятиях, терпеть родителей и вообще понимать каждый день, что превращаешься в то, что раньше вызывало отвращение.

----------


## Аннушка

Я не могу жить без своего любимого и драгоценного! Он повесился пару месяцев назад. Вначале настраивалась на новую жизнь. Но с каждым разом это желание уходит и появляется ужасная тоска по любимому и ужасное желание быть с НИМ!!!
Здесь вообще есть похожие ситуации с моей??? Или я одна такая не могу отпустить Любимого!!!

----------


## Daff

Аннушка, ты понимаешь что ты, мягко говоря вряд ли будешь с ним если покончишь с собой??? После смерти ничего нет. Тебя просто тупо не станет. Живи. Жизнь всего одна. Всё будет хорошо. Держись и всё пройдет. Вот увидишь

----------


## Dementiy

Аннушка, не копи в себе это напряжение.
Попробуй рассказать об этом родителям или друзьям.
Не бойся что тебя "не поймут", но все же постарайся быть серьезной (чтобы поняли).

----------


## Unity

Желание постичь Истину. 
Нет, это не поиск Нирваны, не бегство с Сансары своего ума, — просто я хочу понять. 
Кто мы? Где мы? Для чего мы? Когда это кончится? Для чего вершится? Как всё это началось? Кем было инициировано?..
Жить... как в сумерках чистого неведенья; развлекаться действием; плакать, улыбаться, быть нейтральной... 
Всё это пустое; всё это _искусственно_.
Нужен лишь _ответ_.

----------


## Pechalka

> Желание постичь Истину. 
> Нет, это не поиск Нирваны, не бегство с Сансары своего ума, — просто я хочу понять. 
> Кто мы? Где мы? Для чего мы? Когда это кончится? Для чего вершится? Как всё это началось? Кем было инициировано?..
> Жить... как в сумерках чистого неведенья; развлекаться действием; плакать, улыбаться, быть нейтральной... 
> Всё это пустое; всё это _искусственно_.
> Нужен лишь _ответ_.


 Вот у меня также.
Живем,но не знаем,когда и кем это жизнь придумана на самом деле.Не знаем ответов на вопросы.
Просто "выброшены"в _эту_  жизнь,непонятно для чего,зачем и что будет потом.........

----------


## lisenok

А я потеряла смысл жизни! Я не хочу жить в этом ужасном обществе, бояться и ждать пока тебя изнасилуют или убьют, предварительно помучив, или же посадят ни за что! Я не могу жить по правилам, т.к. их просто нет! Есть законы, но их не исполняют, даже, те, кто их принимал! Есть судьи, но нет справедливого суда! И самое главное, что в этом мире я никому не нужна, даже, самым близким людям - родителям! Зачем жить? Я не понимаю. Даже, после попытки су я также осталась не нужной. Попросила помощи у папы в первый раз в жизни, т.к. нужны были деньг (немного, но срочно), чтобы продолжить учебу, так на меня бабушка (его мама) наорала, что я в трубку плакала, т.к. папе нервничать нельзя. А мне нервничать можно? Да у меня стресс может закончиться реанимацией! А им на это наплевать! Бывает и позвонить-то некому, все же заняты. Нет, я никого не осуждаю,т.к. у каждого своя жизнь, но зачем меня родители рожали я не понимаю. Короче достало все!

----------


## lisenok

> lisenok, а Вы были замужем? Или в гражданском браке. Не знаю, откуда у меня такое предположение... Просто интиресно.///


 В гражданском браке была, если это можно назвать браком, т.к. он продлился 2 недели :Smile:  Меня на больше нехватило. А замуж до сих пор завут, только не те, кто надо.

----------


## neji

интерес к всему запредельному и желание на своём опыте узнать что же будет после смерти тела
+ неприятие мира и неудачи в попытках найти в нём своё место
+ груз накопленных проблем, который совсем нет желания разгребать
+ годами выработанный рефлекс прятаться за мысль о суициде при малейших напрягах и неприятностях
+ психические отклонения, которые долго оставались незамеченными, но вылезли наружу при попытках сменить привычный уклад жизни

----------


## Unity

В точности всё то же...
Многие темы настолько похожи… Люди — словно близнецы; столь до боли схожие life story… 
Дети-индиго? Поколение Y?.. Просто генный мусор, медленно, но настоятельно сметаемый естественным отбором?..
Что мы? Где и для чего?..

----------


## 4ёрный

"Что заставляет Вас думать о суициде..."
Ощущение, что живёшь чужой и чуждой жизнью. Всеобщая абсурдность происходящего вокруг.

----------


## lisenok

> "Что заставляет Вас думать о суициде..."
> Ощущение, что живёшь чужой и чуждой жизнью. Всеобщая абсурдность происходящего вокруг.


 А если попробовать жить своей жизнью и делать не то, что надо другим, а что надо тебе?

----------


## zmejka

практически невозможность заботиться о своих элементарных потребностях.

----------


## Unity

В точности та же история...

----------


## 4ёрный

> А если попробовать жить своей жизнью и делать не то, что надо другим, а что надо тебе?


 Это невозможно. От меня зависят близкие люди. Приходится делать то, что необходимо для них. А лично мне практически ничего не надо.
ЗЫ. Но всё это, скорее, не для данной темы....

----------


## lisenok

> Это невозможно. От меня зависят близкие люди. Приходится делать то, что необходимо для них. А лично мне практически ничего не надо.
> ЗЫ. Но всё это, скорее, не для данной темы....


 Вот в этом и заключается проблема многих, что мы что-то кому-то должны, хотя на самом деле мы никому ничего не должны. Это очень интересно описано в психологической литературе.

----------


## Unity

Если любим, то должны...
Только эгоисты полностью вольны, души без привязанностей/чувств, - или же без совести...

----------


## Trent_Reznor

Всем доброго времени суток! Я человек, которого следующей ночью не будет... Хочу попращаться со всеми...

----------


## Traumerei

> Всем доброго времени суток! Я человек, которого следующей ночью не будет... Хочу попращаться со всеми...


 Здравствуйте...
Мы итак ежесекундно меняемся, к чему же столь фатально и "с плеча", что вовсе "не будет"?  Если с тем, что у Вас сейчас в жизни/здоровье/отношениях творится, Вы смогли прожить до нынешнего вечера, то (уверяю)  - сможете и всю жизнь носить невыносимое. А там... Откуда нам знать, что грядёт ? И будущие, счастливые мы, явно не сказали бы "спасибо" за подчинение таким вот импульсам.

----------


## Dementiy

> Всем доброго времени суток! Я человек, которого следующей ночью не будет...


 Привет.  :Smile: 
Все там будем, так что свидимся еще.
Номер себе придумай длинный, а я запишу. 
Потом ты мне его скажешь, я вспомню, и мы улыбнемся друг другу.
Удачного тебе путешествия.  :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile:  Была у меня знакомая М. Никто с ней не разговаривал о смерти. Потому что она болела. Я ей как-то сказал: "М.! Так ты умрешь скоро?" Она ответила: "Скорее всего" Я сказал: "Вау! Знач. ТАМ увидимся!". Она, кажеться, обиделась. В своих компульсиях я потерял контакты. И не знаю, когда она умерла......

----------


## 4ёрный

> сможете и всю жизнь носить невыносимое. А там...


 Какой смысл каждодневного морального истязания своего мозга? Тем более, что конечный результат известен и изменению не подлежит.

----------


## Traumerei

> Какой смысл каждодневного морального истязания своего мозга? Тем более, что конечный результат известен и изменению не подлежит.


 В курсе этой логической ошибки относительно обитателей, для которых жизнь не обладает смыслом a priori. 




> Согласно Сартру, сама по себе человеческая жизнь не имеет никакой ценности, в то время как Франкл утверждает ценность жизни, наделяет ее безусловным смыслом. Таким образом, одна и та же деятельность может либо заполнять бездонную пустоту, либо наполнять жизнь дополнительным смыслом.


 Иначе говоря :" Если вам нечего терять, попробуйте что-нибудь найти" 

Абсолютный смысл. Как у того парня, Сизифа. Почему-то я уверена, будто он за несколько мгновений до окончания своей бессмысленной работы был невероятно счастлив...тем счастьем, которое нам, смертным, недоступно. Смысл - в сопротивлении. Важно знать, что сделал всё, что мог. 

Хорошо Вам... мне лично конечный результат неизвестен и ежесекундно он подлежит изменению... В разных реальностях живём ? Скажем, как койновещество и антивещество...

----------


## 4ёрный

> В разных реальностях живём ?


 Скорее всего. У каждого человека своя реальность, свой взгляд на окружающее. Лишь изредка пересекаются. Я не утверждаю, что мне нечего терять - я утверждаю, что мы все когда-нибудь умрём. Просто кто-то пытается пожить подольше, а кто-то нет. И каждый пытается придумать оправдание своих действий. Перед самим же собой.

----------


## Trent_Reznor

> Здравствуйте...
> Мы итак ежесекундно меняемся, к чему же столь фатально и "с плеча", что вовсе "не будет"?  Если с тем, что у Вас сейчас в жизни/здоровье/отношениях творится, Вы смогли прожить до нынешнего вечера, то (уверяю)  - сможете и всю жизнь носить невыносимое. А там... Откуда нам знать, что грядёт ? И будущие, счастливые мы, явно не сказали бы "спасибо" за подчинение таким вот импульсам.


 


> Какой смысл каждодневного морального истязания своего мозга? Тем более, что конечный результат известен и изменению не подлежит.


 Действительно, Traumerei, зачем себя мучить? Я полностью уверен в том, что хочу умереть... правда меня немного пугает вскрытие, но я постараюсь поменьше задумываться об этом. И да, это суицид-форум, здесь не сидят будущие счастливые люди. Ну решил я написать все это просто потому, что... впрочем и незачем.

----------


## Trent_Reznor

> Привет. 
> Все там будем, так что свидимся еще.
> Номер себе придумай длинный, а я запишу. 
> Потом ты мне его скажешь, я вспомню, и мы улыбнемся друг другу.
> Удачного тебе путешествия.


 41W0kOf9pCi8mil5

Спасибо, Dementiy)

----------


## Traumerei

> И да, это суицид-форум, здесь не сидят будущие счастливые люди.


 Здесь есть не только будущие счастливые люди, но и настоящие (т.е. в настоящем) счастливые люди  :Smile:  Нельзя поддаваться призракам...стереотипам. 
"Почти каждая история успеха, которая мне известная начиналась с того, что человек лежал навзничь, поверженный неудачами". Джим Рон

"Себя мучать" стоит затем, чтобы потом не было жаль за невозвратимо упущенное счастье...

----------


## Justitiam

Хачу женщину

----------


## Trent_Reznor

> Здесь есть не только будущие счастливые люди, но и настоящие (т.е. в настоящем) счастливые люди  Нельзя поддаваться призракам...стереотипам. 
> "Почти каждая история успеха, которая мне известная начиналась с того, что человек лежал навзничь, поверженный неудачами". Джим Рон
> 
> "Себя мучать" стоит затем, чтобы потом не было жаль за невозвратимо упущенное счастье...


 Хорошо... я не буду мешать вашему счастью...

----------


## PhysX

Много что заставляет. Слишком много. Но в первую очередь - неосуществимая мечта. Абсолютно неосуществимая. Наравне с мечтой безногого стать футболистом.

----------


## Nils

Постоянное мозгоебство в головушке моей. Вот оно и вынуждает

----------


## unrequited

жена, которую люблю больше жизни ненавидит меня.

----------


## Игорёк

> жена, которую люблю больше жизни ненавидит меня.


 ты не ее любишь, а ее идеализированный образ сформировавшийся в твоем сознании в период когда было все отлично. Времы прошло, всё изменилось, когда ты это поймешь, станет полегче, % на 5-10. Зрей.

----------


## rainbow walker

> Уважаемые будущие и несостоявшиеся самоубийцы, расскажите ,пожалуйста, что заставило задуматься о суициде


 страх будущего



> Как вы считаете, что ждет вас после смерти?


 кремация



> Если у вас уже были попытки покончить с собой, пожалуйста, объясните, что вы чувствовали, о чем думали, когда полагали, что до смерти остается несолько часов/минут/секунд?


 старалась себя не накручивать и особо не думать.

----------


## Blaster

Считаю, что каждому жизнь дана как кот в мешке: никто не выбирает каким, когда и где родиться. И родиться ли вообще. Нас швырнули сюда без спроса и многие уже на старте своей жизни без всякой вины были награждены разными болезнями и недостатками. Поэтому логично предположить, что каждый имеет полное и безоговорочное право убить себя без всяких китайских церемоний и самооправданий. Но бывает, что и жизнь хороша и жить хорошо, а счастья нет. Как и в моём случае: необузданная, непокорная, взрывная натура не любит размеренный ритм правильной и порядочной жизни, постоянно срывается и идёт в разнос и требует мяса и жести. Такое поведение часто загоняет в тупик и ставит перед вопросом о смысле своего бытия. И не раз и не два я приходил к выводу, что пора уже прекращать свои терзания и отправляться на небеса, но инстинкт самосохранения не даром ест свой хлеб. Так и живём.

----------


## Lost in night

Страх перед будущим,неизвестность.Полная неустроенность в жизни.

----------


## лёля48

Страх. Просто страх неизвестности бытия. Как больно человеку идти в неизвестность. Как невыносимы её последствия. Всё вместе и образовывает желание покончить с собой. Но я верю, что есть люди, которые преодолеют всё это и будут жить спокойно.

Я ощущала полный релакс и полную отстранённость от жизни

----------


## Yrok25

Когда просыпаюсь , еще не открыв глаза , понимаю что нахожусь не где то , а в этой самой действительности , я думаю о суециде .

Ни так давно нашел в себе момент , не могу принять часть негативных вещей , такими какие они есть . В результате этого имею перманентный хаос внутри , сознание или мечется в поисках решений или отчаянно пытается переключится .
 Идет растрата психической энергии и времени впустую . Осознав это пытаюсь принять весь набор  пздецов ( может это поможет найти дно , чтобы оттолкнутся куда нибудь ) получается лишь на короткие мгновения ( в которые я ощущаю невероятную ясность) , а дальше не могу удержать это видение , получившаяся модель кажется слишком сложной и не реальной , разум вновь впадает в хаос метания и бегства от реальности .

----------


## Limbo

В первую очередь собственный гомосексуализм. Это банально, но мне очень хочется любви и всё такое. никогда не было каких-то взаимных чувств и отсутствие оныъ вгоняет меня в самые стрёмные печали.
А еще о суициде меня заставляет думать моя собственная нервная система, которая "раскочегаривается" по поводу и без, и ужасно изматывает. Как будто сам себя жру, все соки из себя выпиваю. Мои дурные мысли воображают все самые плохие варианты событий(хорошие тоже, но зацикливаются именно на плохих), и иногда эту кали-югу так хочется прервать, что единственным выходом видится суицид.
А еще покончить с собой хочется иногда от собственной беспомощности. Особенно когда умом понимаешь, что у тебя неплохой ум, и неплохие идеи, но воплотить их не выходит никак(это я про рисование свое). Фрустрация, наверное, самое мерзкое как в моей работе, так и в моем хобби, которое никак не может стать любимым, но я знаю что именно рисование должно им быть.

----------


## Egoist

Я отлично помню тот день. Тогда я не помню, что повлияло и причину мыслей об уходе из жизни. Но для себя я уже всё решил. Многие говорят, что мысли о смерти характерны для подростков, выходит я не развиваюсь. Извините, отвлекся. Так вот.
Проснулся, зарядил телефон и собирался отправиться в город (прыгать с крыши). Позвонила подруга, попросила подойти. Идти конечно не хотелось, да и до автобуса оставалось каких то 20 мин. Но решив, что всё равно по пути зашел. Она меня там встретила с коляской ( в коляске был маленький брат).
- Дай сигарету, мои кончились. (Я стоял в шоке, отрывать меня от дел только изза одной сигареты? Я молча протянул сигарету, а сам смотрю на маленькое чудо в коляске.) 
- А вы с Лидой когда такого же сделаете? Хочешь подержать?. ( Я улыбнулся, посмотрел на время и понял что пора, опаздываю).

Эта встреча возможно и стала причиной того, что я ещё тут.

Я доехал до города. Зашел в первый открытый подьезд. Мне повезло, люк на крышу был не закрыт. 
Побродил по крыше, искал оптимальное место, нужен был асфальт, чтобы наверняка и желательно чтоб выходило в затененую зону. Не хотел чтобы меня сразу увидели ( особенно дети).
После непродолжительних поисков я сел на край крыши, свесил ноги, наклонился вперед. Минуты 2 тупо пялился вниз, расправил руки как крылья. И тут меня как током ударило. Я вспомнил ребенка в коляске, вспомнил детей в автобусе. Всё это вызвало во мне бурю эмоций. Я понял что хочу сына и дочку. (Хотя сам был сторонником чайлдфри). В тот момент я мысленно проживал жизнь с детьми. Как я буду их воспитывать. Учить ходить, разговаривать. Как буду читать им сказки на ночь. Как буду возить в школу на своем байке. 

Я отодвинулся от  края и позвонил своей девушке. Я поделился с ней своими мыслями. Она на меня кричала, но я не особо вслушивался в смысл сказаного. Это было ожидаемо. На тот момент я подумал. А что мне действительно надо? Всё хорошо.

После этого момента бывают приступы апатии, плавно перетекающие в мысли о смерти. Но за последние полгода мысли остались только в моей голове. Больше попыток я не принимал. Хотя на момент написания этого поста, мне хотелось встать и выпрыгнуть из окна. Сижу в квартире на 13-м этаже. 
Мысли. Зачем что либо делать? Все равно достойно воспитать детей не получится и вырастут такие же куски мяса как я. Жениться тоже не стоит. Ведь и обеспечить её я тоже не смогу. А на зарплату в 40 тысяч далеко не уедешь. Квартира в ипотеку? Машина в кредит? и питаться ролтоном? нет спасибо.
Да я слаб, я не хочу пробиваться вперед. Идти по головам, лизать задницу чтобы получить повышение. Нет. Для меня выход через окно проще.

----------


## Aare

Если у тебя 40000 и у жены 40000, то вполне поднимите ипотеку, не?

----------


## Rum

Уровень жизни.
Жизнь - ни на что не годное убожество, с какой точки зрения не взгляни.
А альтернативы, кроме смерти, нет.

----------


## Rum

> Ну вот у американцев уровень жизни высокий, но американская нация деградировала сильнее всех. Я лучше буду в России жить, с низким уровнем жизни, чем с дибилами в США.


 Это не обязательно уровень материального достатка, хотя и он тоже важен. Вероятно, если вы получаете стабильную зарплату и ваша профессия востребована, то вы не можете себе ярко вообразить, как убога жизнь, когда вам не хватает не то что на то, чтобы сходить куда-то, "развеяться" и попытаться избавиться от своего дурного настроения, но и даже на еду. Не всегда, конечно, периодами. А у некоторых и постоянно.
Деградировала? А что именно вы считаете критериями деградации?
А уровень, про который говорила я, включает в себя и менталитет (и я не говорила, и не говорю, что здесь плохо, а где-то лучше), я могу знать как в другом месте, поскольку я там не была, но я могу быть уверена в том, что мне не нравится то, что происходит здесь. 
У меня совершенно отсутствует референтная группа, и всё чуждо. Как будто я на чужбине, среди незнакомых людей. И всё к чертям
Зы. Вспомнила ещё про фильм "Строшек", смотрели? И про то, что социальный статус и материальный достаток во многом определяет психологию и поведение личности, и про то, что в этом месте, в это время бытие определяет сознание, а не наоборот, поскольку факторы сформировали весьма слабую волю.

----------


## Aare

Насмотрятся "Строшеков" всяких, а потом вешаться идут, как один небезызвестный англичанин, играющий пост-панк.

----------


## Rum

> Насмотрятся "Строшеков" всяких, а потом вешаться идут, как один небезызвестный англичанин, играющий пост-панк.


 Просто она теряет контроль))00
Пы.Сы. и игги попа включить!

----------


## Aare

Какая милота, готы на форуме. На руках колготы)) А главное время идет, а в душе у них все тот же вселенский ангст))

----------


## chronic

Эти причины, мне кажется, не настоящие. Суицид - не настроение, а конструкция сознания. Мы - так сделаны, и достигнем станции назначения. 
Поэтому, для суицида подойтёт любой повод.

----------


## Keffiro

Страх, стах жизни заставляет думать о смерти

----------


## tempo

Меня заставляет нечто, пользующееся разными поводами: неудача, усталость, повторяемость и т.д.

Иногда я думаю об этос вслух, матерно и богохульно - живу один.

Но. Я научился смотреть на себя со стороны. Даю высказаться, и забиваю порыв действием, благо несвойственная мне ранее и практикуемая сейчас дисциплина заставляет иметь список дел.

----------


## Тальчик

Вообще сталкиваюсь с этой мыслью при почти любой неудаче или проблеме. Но тут дело в том, что во мне совмещаются две особенности: желание поднять руки при любой более-менее серьезной неудаче и страх перед принятием решений и совершением каких-либо поступков. Обе эти особенности выявляют во мне слабовольную личность, но вдвоем на пару обеспечивают мою жизнеспособность и не дают совершить решающего поступка. А так вообще, я согласна с теми, кто говорит, что если твой образ мышления часто уводит тебя в сторону мыслей о смерти, такие мысли будут возникать по многим поводам. В моем случае это непосильное для меня количество обязанностей и нескончаемый список дел. 

И да бывают такие, у кого мысли о суициде возникли одноразово из-за проблем, которые очень тяжело перенести.  Но они на таких форумах не сидят, эти либо делают в тот же день, либо забывают об этом

----------


## Милая Кися

Думаю что маме будет лучше без меня, так как я ребёнок от мужчины который её бросил. У меня нет в реале друзей и я не умею общаться с людьми. Ещё у меня нет мечты или какой-нибудь цели в жизни и вообще жить сложно, я если вырасту то скорее всего буду бомжиком. Ещё я когда была мелкой, я была ужасным ребёнком и теперь мне за это очень стыдно. Мне кажется я досихпор такая, эгоистичная и тупая малявка которая считает что она важнее всего и что все ей должны. Вообще я себя ненавижу, за то что у меня и внешность и характер просто ужасные. Ещё мне не нравится моя страна, лучше умереть чем жить в России.
Ща меня обсирать будут...

----------


## Wasted

> Думаю что маме будет лучше без меня, так как я ребёнок от мужчины который её бросил. У меня нет в реале друзей и я не умею общаться с людьми. Ещё у меня нет мечты или какой-нибудь цели в жизни и вообще жить сложно, я если вырасту то скорее всего буду бомжиком. Ещё я когда была мелкой, я была ужасным ребёнком и теперь мне за это очень стыдно. Мне кажется я досихпор такая, эгоистичная и тупая малявка которая считает что она важнее всего и что все ей должны. Вообще я себя ненавижу, за то что у меня и внешность и характер просто ужасные. Ещё мне не нравится моя страна, лучше умереть чем жить в России.
> Ща меня обсирать будут...


 Да не, с чего бы. Что, совсем так плохо с внешностью?

----------


## Милая Кися

> Да не, с чего бы. Что, совсем так плохо с внешностью?


 Кто-то говорит что да, кто-то говорит что нет

----------


## jozh

Подростков вообще нельзя оценивать по внешности. Они интенсивно растут, происходят гормональные всплески, из-за этого одни части тела могут расти быстрее других. Но потом это все стабилизируется.

----------


## Wasted

> Кто-то говорит что да, кто-то говорит что нет


 Значит, нормально всё с твоей внешностью)

----------

